# GT Peace



## Andreas Illesch (18. Oktober 2006)

Wird es dieses Teil mal in Deutschland zu kaufen geben, vielleicht sogar auch nur das Rahmenset?


----------



## korat (19. Oktober 2006)

Andreas Illesch schrieb:


> vielleicht sogar auch nur das Rahmenset?



genau das wünschen sich hier sicher einige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Oktober 2006)

hola, das könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen. allerdings auch nur als rahmenkit mit gabel.

bald ist ja weihnachten ...  

aber in dieser farbe sieht's nicht wirklich gut aus. 






dann doch lieber dieses eisblau, oder was ist das für eine farbe


----------



## Andreas Illesch (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie wird da eigentlich die Kette gespannt?
Mit exzentrischem Innenlager?


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

jep sieht mir stark nach tandem innenlager aus.


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

unter dem bild steht 29er !
heisst das gary fisher like 29 zoll reifen ???
oder ist das die rahmengrösse für dirk nowitzki ;-)


----------



## cyclery.de (20. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> unter dem bild steht 29er !
> heisst das gary fisher like 29 zoll reifen ???
> oder ist das die rahmengrösse für dirk nowitzki ;-)


Also das abgebildete Peace ist die 26" Version. Es gibt aber tatsächlich auch eine 29" Variante (Laufräder).


----------



## korat (20. Oktober 2006)

das ist doch gerade das schöne an den dingern.
sie sind nicht nur singlespeed und aus stahl, sondern auch noch 29".
das ist mal sowas von baumarktinkompatibel!

fehlt nur noch die custom-option... (also frame only)


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2006)

ich würds auch am stück nehmen...


----------



## Kint (21. Oktober 2006)

stimmt ich auch... aber ich nehm eh alles  

eh was ist eigentlich so toll bzw der trick an 29" rädern ? und dirk nowitzki braucht maximal 24"....


----------



## alf2 (21. Oktober 2006)

Finde das Ding sollte es noch zusätzlich als schaltbare Version geben.
Ist ein wunderschöner Stahlrahmen    
und könnte meinen bravado LE ablösen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (29. Oktober 2006)

also mir würde so ein Peace auch gefallen, am besten beide wo in Europa kann man die kaufen? Wir könnten ja eine Sammelbestellung machen?


----------



## kingmoe (29. Oktober 2006)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> also mir würde so ein Peace auch gefallen, am besten beide wo in Europa kann man die kaufen? Wir könnten ja eine Sammelbestellung machen?



AFAIK nur in UK. Ich suche nochmal den Shop raus.

Edit: Hier ist ein Shop. Im Suchfeld "peace" eingeben, dann spuckt er beide Modelle aus (26er und 29er)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/Default.asp...spx&Cat=cycle&w=0&CategoryName=Bikes - MTB HT

Natürlich viel teurer als in USA, aber immerhin bekommt man ihn - und durch halbwegs moderate Versandkosten und entfallenden Zoll ist der Endpreis sicher sehr nah am US-Import.


----------



## korat (29. Oktober 2006)

noch ein shop, gleicher preis:

http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=70228


----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2006)

ersterer gibt noch für 60  stuff dazu ??? der preis ist fair finde ich... 600e für einen gang ... gut dass es alle drei größen gibt, alle zu klein   pro wiggle - zwei modelle zur auswahl, gute einpflegung von hydroformed in der Tz, würde ich da nehmen - versand fahrradrahmen Uk - germany mit parcelforce (royal mail) 50 gbp. = 75 e = günstig ?


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Versandkosten sind ja echt der Hammer, ich bin da von Auktionen ausgegangen, wo mir Privatleute etwas aus UK geschickt haben. Das war aber ein ganz anderer Schnack...


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

das ist ofiziell parcelforce.. habe auch immer die rate gezahlt - uk ist halt schweineteuer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (9. August 2007)

beim sis stand das immer auf unserem direkten weg zur versorgungshütte, und wir haben schnell einen kult draus gemacht, jedes mal zu sagen, schaut mal dort, ein geiles GT, wundervoll, nicht?


----------



## Matze L.E. (9. August 2007)

wow in dem metallic-grün sieht das ja extrem schick aus


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

bin aus dem urlaub wiede da.............................

werd euch ein paar pace-bilder im laufe der woche einstellen wenns klappt.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bin aus dem urlaub wiede da.............................
> 
> werd euch ein paar pace-bilder im laufe der woche einstellen wenns klappt.



Willkommen zurück  

Sind das Bilder von Pace mit Peace oder Peace mit Pace?

LG Erol


----------

